#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-05
<bobby_> spørgsmål
<bobby_> er der nogen der oplever på youtube når man slå til fullscreen så fryser billedet
<bobby_> ?spørgsmål
<MikeDK> morn bobby_
<MikeDK> tror altså stadig det er på grund af intel grafikken på din laptop at den fryser, eller KAN det måske være flash
<bobby_> jeg tror det er flash maverick flashen
<MikeDK> hvilken flashplugin har du installeret?
<bobby_> jeg har installeret den fra maverick cd
<bobby_> 10
<MikeDK> k
<bobby_> det er sjvt fordi de fleste videoer med god kvalitet virker i fuld screen
<bobby_> men ikke dem med ok kvalitet
<MikeDK> altså dem med bedst opløsning virker uden at fryse?
<bobby_> ikke 1080 det hakker lidt men 720 glider godt
<bobby_> 1080 har altid været sådan
<MikeDK> kan være du skal forsøge med xorg-edgers, så du får de nyeste drivers og xserver ind
<bobby_> er det i softvarecenteret
<MikeDK> grunden til at det hakker på 1080, tror jeg er på grund af intel grafikkortet
<MikeDK> nej er den ikke
<MikeDK> har du installeret ubuntu-tweak efter du reinstallerede maverick?
<bobby_> what do I do then?
<bobby_> nej det har jeg ikke
<bobby_> 'kan det være at det er det der drille hele
<MikeDK> okay, for det er der igennem du kan aktivere det, så du får de sidste nye drivers
<MikeDK> måske men ikke sikkert
<bobby_> ok hvordan instalerer jeg det
<bobby_> :)
<MikeDK> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-tweak/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.7-1~maverick1_all.deb
<MikeDK> 1-click as you like it :-)
<bobby_> den har jeg og så
<MikeDK> når så den er installeret åbner du den og går i kildecenter i venstre sidepanel
<bobby_> ja
<bobby_> åben er den
<MikeDK> og ruller ned i bunden og trykker lås op nede i håjre hjørne
<MikeDK> -å+ø
<MikeDK> og aktivere Xorg edgers fresh crack og X updates
<bobby_> lås op nede???
<bobby_> er det under system?
<MikeDK> aaah den ligger i Programmer->systemværktøjer
<bobby_> ja
<MikeDK> har du programmet åbent?
<bobby_> jeg har tweak åben
<MikeDK> k
<MikeDK> så kig nede i højre hjørne, der er 3 knapper
<MikeDK> og den sidste af dem ud mod venstre side hedder "LÃ¥s op"
<bobby_> nope
<bobby_> om og doner
<MikeDK> så har du ikke gået i Kildecenter som jeg skrev du skulle
<bobby_> indstilinger og afslut
<MikeDK> gå ind under Kildecenter i venstre sidepanel
<bobby_> nu er jeg der sorry
<MikeDK> k
<bobby_> skal jeg opdatere
<MikeDK> så tryk på knappen "lås op"
<bobby_> den spørger om update
<MikeDK> sig ja
<bobby_> ok
<bobby_> og......
<bobby_> lås op (done)
<MikeDK> tryk på knappen "Lås op
<MikeDK> rul ned i bunden
<bobby_> ja
<bobby_> der
<MikeDK> kryds "xorg edgers fresh crack" af og "X updates"
<bobby_> done
<MikeDK> og update
<MikeDK> "Opdater"
<bobby_> er der adnre vigtige ting jeg skal have
<bobby_> fra tweak
<MikeDK> næh ikke andet end hvad du selv ønsker derfra, hvis der altså er noget
<bobby_> Opera kunne jeg gost tænke mig
<bobby_> godt
<MikeDK> k
<MikeDK> 2 sek
<bobby_> jeg kender dem ikke derfor jeg spørger? Er der noget fedt som kan bruges i dagli dagen:) ?
<MikeDK> http://www.opera.com/browser/next/
<MikeDK> nyeste opera
<bobby_> tak du
<MikeDK> hhmm om der er noget fed? kommer lidt an på hvad du har brug for i dagligdagen jo
<bobby_> nu sagde youtube at jeg skal opgradere min flash
<bobby_> kan ikke en gang afspille
<MikeDK> eeehmm
<bobby_> sortskærm men link i toppen
<MikeDK> hvar har du installeret ekstra af ting fra ubuntu-tweak?
<bobby_> hehehe
<MikeDK> hvar/hvad
<bobby_> youtube
<bobby_> sortskærm med link til adobe siden at dl flash
<bobby_> nej det har jeg ikke
<bobby_> kun det du sagde
<bobby_> der er også mozzilas plugins som mulighed
<MikeDK> det var da godt nok wierd
<MikeDK> prøv lige at genstarte maskinen engang
<bobby_> tænke tænke tænke
<bobby_> :)
<bobby_> ok prøver lige
<bobby_> det samme
<MikeDK> hhmm
<bobby_> flashen er væk
<MikeDK> aahh vent lige lidt, har du fået firefox updates?
<bobby_> ja
<MikeDK> hvornår?
<MikeDK> her før?
<bobby_> instaler manglene plugins står der nu
<MikeDK> bobby_, har du fået firefox update i dag?
<rass0> God middag Ubuntu DK...
<MikeDK> morn rass0
<bobby_> fik updates men ved ikke om mozillas var der
<rass0> UBertha: fortæl om PEAP
<rass0> skrev jeg forkert ?!
<MikeDK> okay, så kommer jeg op senere, for jeg mener at mappen hvor flash ligger i, er blevet ændret i nyere versioner af firefox
<rass0> UBertha: peap
<MikeDK> rass0, UBertha er slet ikke på i dag kan jeg se
<rass0> ja ok :) kunne jeg da lige ha tjekket...
<rass0> hvornår kommer den bot på ?
<MikeDK> rass0, hun har nok fået sig en forkølelse eller lignende :-))
<rass0> hehe
<rass0> koldt på nettet.. hmm.. det er måske når trafikken er lav ? :)
<rass0> anyways..
<rass0> Måske kan du hjælpe mig MikeDK.. Du er da online og lider måske ikke af forkølelse ?
<rass0> :--)
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> spyt ud, så skal jeg fortælle dig om jeg kan hjælpe
<rass0> Ok.. Jeg prøver at forstå, hvorfor jeg ikke kan forbinde til et trådløst netværk med WPA2 Enterprise & Peap som konfig, til at virke... Det virkede fint forleden.. men nu her i dag går den bare i loop med wifi iconet oppe ved uret
<rass0> har prøvet at killall networkmanageren..
<rass0> hjalp ikke
<rass0> (et hint fra googles svar-mark)
<rass0> har tjekket med vores sysadmin.. og jeg er ikke blokeret eller lign.
<MikeDK> hhmm ved ikke hvad det kan være, men hvilket wifikort har du i maskinen?
<rass0> uf.. Hmm.. Kan jeg ikke huske. Men siden det er en Dell.. så kunne det godt være et Broadcom.. netop til denne maskine
<MikeDK> har du installeret noget STA driver værk?
<MikeDK> ellers fyr dene kommando af i terminalen
<rass0> nå for sadan.. der er sku pause :) .. og ja, har installeret driveren.. der var 2.. STA og så en der startede med B.. og den virkede.. i går
<MikeDK> lspci | grep Network
<MikeDK> husk Network skal n'et være med stort
<rass0> Gør jeg lige efter kaffepausen
<MikeDK> tager 2 sekunder
<MikeDK> det viser bare hvilket wifikort du har i maskinen
<bobby_> ok
<rass0> Er du her også om 15 minutter ?
<rass0> brb
<MikeDK> tror jeg ikke
<rass0> MikeDK ?
<rass0> Jo, MikeDK. Det var et Broadcom BCM4312
<lars_t_h> rass0, problemer med en bcm4312? MikeDK har tidligere fortalt mig at sta driveren skulle virke bedst på Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> er der ikke en af jer der kan hjælpe med mit trådløse netværks problem
<Ubuntubruger4> mit trødløse net, fungere ikke længere . og jeg kan ikke få den til at virke igen,,
<Ubuntubruger4> i er vilkommen til at benytte af tage kontrollen af min computer til at få den fixet
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> inten svarer i eller jeg skifter tilbage til windows monopool
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg er desperat efter hjælp. skal man virkelig hænge sig selv for at få hjælp
<Ubuntubruger4> ??????????????
<Ubuntubruger4> ??????????????????++
<Ubuntubruger3> æ
<Ubuntubruger3> spørg
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål jeg har problemmer med min trødsløse net, er der nogle af jer der kan hjælpe
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger3: var det dig, der var herinde forleden?
<Ubuntubruger3> ja. men jeg har ikke fået mit problem løst endnu,, og jeg har prøvet det du sagde forleden, men det virkede ikke
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har været inde og kigge på forumet osv. men det har ikke hjælpet
<Ubuntubruger3> så har jeg også et spørgsmål- kan ubuntu endelig få virus osv.
<Ubuntubruger3> ligesom med windows
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, ikke virus som windows fordi ubuntu er bygget anderledes op
<lars_t_h> du kan lige få noget at læse på
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, http://blog.blazingangles.net/soapbox/2008/11/slip-for-virus-med-linux.html
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, har du stillet dit soøthsmål (med flere detaljer) på forum?
<lars_t_h> *spørgsmål
<AlienDK> lars_t_h: Linux kan da godt blive inficeret med malware ...
<Ubuntubruger3> nej ikke endnu,, men jeg har læst nogle af artiklerne
<AlienDK> ...
<AlienDK> det er da noget pis at sige
<AlienDK> Selvfølgelig kan det blive inficeret
<lars_t_h> AlienDK, læs hvad jeg skriver ... ikke virsus som Windows ... altså ikke noget om at det er umuligt
<AlienDK> hvad mener du _helt præcist_ med "ikke virus som Windows"?
<lars_t_h> det er muligt, men meget mere besværligt - skal der root rettigheder til skal der bruges Social engineering
<AlienDK> ja
<AlienDK> men der er også mange dumme Ubuntu brugere
<AlienDK> da det er noob linux
 * lars_t_h bruger Ubuntubruger3 s udsagn, altså at Win er dårligere lavet sikkerhedsmæssigt
<AlienDK> det er helt korrekt
<lars_t_h> en browser integreret i et styresystem er den største fejl
<AlienDK> Windows er den største fejl
<AlienDK> :P
<lars_t_h> AlienDK, helt klart - der er mange der er klart til at ændre hvad som helst - for at få noget til at virke
<lars_t_h> ubuntu-dk arbeer vist-nok også på at få fjernet den største bug ;)
<lars_t_h> AFAIK
<AlienDK> hehe
<Ubuntubruger3> men forresten kan i løse mit netværks problem??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, prøv du bare at skrie et indlæg på forum - skriv hvilken ubuntu du kører + 32/64 bit + og en præcis fejlmeddelelse, hvornår opstod fejlen og i den dur
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, nemmest på forum fordi vi vil bede dig om at køre et script der automatisk finder alle de oplysninger vi skal bruge til netværks debugging
<lars_t_h> debugging=fejlfinding
<Ubuntubruger3> oka jeg er lige igang med at oprette en konto på hjemmesiden
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, lige nu er fr fleste ude og kværne jule-bryg så engang imorgen vil dr nok være nogen der svarer på dit indlæg i forum (husk at vi arbejder frivilligt - og ikke  får løn)
<Ubuntubruger3> sygt at i gider at hjælpe folk ulønnet
<Ubuntubruger3> men ubuntu skal jo have en indtægts kilde for at kunne fungere
<lars_t_h> vi er flinke folk - Ubuntu kaldes det med et sydafrikansk ord  -en speciel måde at være på over for andre
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, Mark som ejer Canonical er millardær i dollars - såselv om der ikke kommer så mange indtægter ind lider han nok ingen nød
<Ubuntubruger3> hehe fedt,, men jeg tror nok at ubuntu kommer til at koste penge en dag, så snart at den bliver fuldkommen gjort
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, det bliver svært det meste at Ubutnu består af software under det der hedder GPL licensen, hvilket betyder at du som bruger har ret til adgang til kildekoden.
<Ubuntubruger3> dvs. at jeg kan bare gå ind og rode rundt i kilde koderne
<lars_t_h> og når du har det kan du selv lave noget der ligner Ubuntu - uden at Canonical kan kræve penge for det (en af hjørnestenene i GPL)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, helt rigtigt - endda helt til kernen(=Linux) som også er GPL licenseret
<lars_t_h> Android bruger f.eks. Linux kernen til at styre sin hardware enheder
<Ubuntubruger3> sygt, kan jeg også få ubuntu til at ligne mac os
<Ubuntubruger3> så havde det været fedt
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, ja det er ret nemt at skifte til et mac os x look
<lars_t_h> der er vel mere end 30 forskellige brugergrænseflader til Linux baserede styresystemer
<Ubuntubruger1> sorry kom til at logge ud
<lars_t_h> går nok
<Ubuntubruger1> kan man køre windows spil på ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> fx counter strike osv
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har noget der hedder wine, men jeg kan aldrig få det til at virke
<Ubuntubruger1> http://pastebin.com/SXcZqDqe
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, nogle spil virker vi anoget der kaldes WINE, men normalt er der altid knas med et eller andet - det er bedst at dual-boot til windows - sådan at du f.eks. kun bruger windows til at spille
<lars_t_h> der findes 2 ekstra programmer der skulle gøre det nemmere playonlinux hedder den pakke du skal bruge vist - kig i Ubutnu software center
<lars_t_h> brug søg funktionen øverst til højre
<Ubuntubruger1> oka je
<Ubuntubruger1> jegh
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg er igang med at downloade den
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, kig på http://appdb.winehq.org/ for at se hvor godt dine win programmer er understøttet - grafikken bliver doh ikke god - AFAIK
<lars_t_h> *dog
<lars_t_h> Du skal ikke downloade wine - du skal bruge pakke arkiverne - det er voldsomt meget nemmere
<lars_t_h> håber at du mener at du er ved at suge ubuntu selv
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, ^
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg forstod ikke det med pakke arkiverne, hvad skal jeg gøre med dem,, lad os antage at jeg ville interllere counter-strike, hvordan er fremgangs måden
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, lige et øjblik - skal lige kigge efterr noget
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, jeg havde ret. du skal installere en pakke der hedder playonlinux fordi at den hjælper dig med at installere win spil rigtigt i wine
<lars_t_h> Åbn programmer menuen og klik på ubuntu softwarecenter
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, oppe i øverst højre hjørne skriver du:
<lars_t_h> playonlinux
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har interllertet playonlinux
<Ubuntubruger1> spørgsmålet er bare hvordan jeg insterllere spillet,
<lars_t_h> nå ok - godt
<lars_t_h> Dobbeltklik på exe filen - playonlinux skulle så gerne håndtere den
<Ubuntubruger1> oka , jeg prøver lige
<lars_t_h> ved ikke lige om den håndterer msi filer på samme måde - men det gør den vel
<Ubuntubruger1> der kommer det her frem når jeg prøver at starte spillet med wine
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, du er heldig counterstrike er platinium - dvs at alt bare virker (testet for Ubuntu 10.04)
<Ubuntubruger1> The file '/media/CSS/css.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, linux rettighedssystemet skal lige vide at det er et program
<lars_t_h> Højreklik på filen, og vælg egenskaber
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, klik på rettigheder fanebladet
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<lars_t_h> sæt flueben ud for
<lars_t_h> Tillad kørsel af filen som et program
<lars_t_h> og tryk så på luk knappen
<Ubuntubruger1> der opstår fejl
<lars_t_h> Hvad skriver den?
<Ubuntubruger1> Desværre, kunne ikke ændre rettighederne for "css.exe": Fejl ved ændring af rettigheder: Read-only file system
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, bruger du den i en live session - altså uden at ændre noget?
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad mener du med uden at ændre noget, jeg satte cden i, og fuldte dine anvisninger
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, ok - du kører et live system - du bliver nødt tilat installere ubutnu først på harddisken, alt hvad du alver nu er tabt når du lukker ubuntu
<lars_t_h> *laver
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad er live session
<lars_t_h> du bruger RAM som disk
<Ubuntubruger1> ram disk???
<lars_t_h> live session er at køre fra CD uden at ændre noget som helt fra den computer den bliver kørt på
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, nemlig
<Ubuntubruger1> nej jeg har instelleret ubuntu på harddisken,,
<lars_t_h> derfor "uden at ændre noget"
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> Hvor er filen gemt?
<Ubuntubruger1> hvilken fil
<lars_t_h> mappe altså. css3.exe filen
<Ubuntubruger1> den ligger jo på cd'en
<Ubuntubruger1> skal jeg først trække css3.exe ud af cd'en og ind i harddisken
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg troede bare at man kunne køre den fra cd'en
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, den bliver du nødt til at kopiere ind på harddisken - ellers kan su ikke sætte execute bittten, og dermed køre css3.exe
<Ubuntubruger1> oka..:D
<lars_t_h> det kan man ikke - ubuntu godtager ikke hvad som helt udefra
<lars_t_h> især programmer
<Ubuntubruger1> okaa :D sygt at ubuntu er så anvanceret
<Ubuntubruger1> mhv, sikkerhed osv,
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det er en anden filosofi med sikkerhed - du kan godt få lov til at kopiere et program ind til systemet, men execeute bit bliver sleetet så der skal en bruger henover for at aktivere filen som et program
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad er execeute bit??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, Linux er også et multi-bruger system - mere end en bruger kan være logget ind samtidigt
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg kan ikke få counter strike til at virke!!
<lars_t_h> den bit der afgør om filen er et program eller et script: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions#Notation_of_traditional_Unix_permissions
<lars_t_h> Huske du det med egenskaber som jeg nævnte før?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<lars_t_h> og hvad er det der ikke virker
<Ubuntubruger1> ubuntu når ikke at hente hele filen, den orginale fil er på 502 mb, og den når kun at hente 406 mb
<Ubuntubruger1> så jeg tror noget går tabt undervejs
<lars_t_h> fejl i cden? har du prøvet at pudse den?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> der står Fejl ved splejsning af fil: Input/output error
<lars_t_h> splejsning? men input/ouput error plejer at være det den skriver når der er noget galt med enten mediet eller din cd/dvd læser/brænder hardware
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det ed egenskaber må du ikke lave før kopieringen er helt færdig
<lars_t_h> *med
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, jeg arbejder lige i nogle andre programmer, så hvis du vil have min mærksomhed skal der et eller andet sted i din tekst stå lars_t_h
<Ubuntubruger1> det har jeg heller ikke gjort
<lars_t_h> ? ikke gjort
<lars_t_h> nåh ja - det med egenskaber
<Ubuntubruger1> jep:D
<Ubuntubruger1> lars_t_h jeg har fået trip :D... jeg tror at jeg starter med at finde noget artikler om min fortabte trådløse net, før jeg begynder og rode rundt med at interllere spillet
<Ubuntubruger1> det med spillet er rent hovede pine:D
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, sikkert en god ide
<Ubuntubruger1> menn det med det trådløse net,, er det ikke noget du kan fixe??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det med spillet er der nok noget hard-core gamere der kan svare dig på i forum
<Ubuntubruger1> du kan godt få lov til at rode i mit system,
<Ubuntubruger1> en pro som dig kan fixe det på 2 sek
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, se det er lidt mere i min boldgade, men stadig bedst via forum - nogle gange er der nogen der har den samme hardware som dig og kender en løsning og skriver de et indlæg i din tråd
<lars_t_h> nogle gange er der bare nogen der kender din trådløse netkort hardware
<lars_t_h> og så skriver de også
<Ubuntubruger1> ja det er den samme braodcom som altid:S
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, ikke sikkert
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> åbn terminal fra programmer > tilbehør
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<lars_t_h> hvad siger lspci (find det sted der står noget med wireless)
<lars_t_h> eller broadcom
<lars_t_h> du skriver altså bare lspci
<Ubuntubruger1> komando ikke fundet!!
<lars_t_h> hvad skriver du?
<Ubuntubruger1> lspci
<lars_t_h> du skal bare skrive
<lars_t_h> lspci
<lars_t_h> og trykke på enter/reur(n9 tasten
<Ubuntubruger1> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, den kender jeg godt løsnignen på :)
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad er problemmet endelig??
<lars_t_h> du mangler en software pakke:
<Ubuntubruger1> men den virkede da i foregårds
<lars_t_h> nemt at installere åbn Hardwaredrivere (i 10.10 hedder den vist-nok noget andet)
<lars_t_h> prøv at finde et sysnonym ord for hardware drivere
<lars_t_h> Den findes i System > Administration menuen
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, har du prøvet at tænde og slukke for din trådløse router
<Ubuntubruger1> det har intet med den trådløse router at gøre.. der er noget i vejen med bærbarens drivere
<lars_t_h> i hardware driver skal du gerne kunne se at Boradcom driveren er installeret
<Ubuntubruger1> ja det er den
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det ved du ikke
<lars_t_h> Der kan sagtens være knas med routeren nu og da
<lars_t_h> det sker også hos mig
<lars_t_h> Er den installeret? Hvis ikke skal du sætte den til at blive det, og så vil den blive installeret - det kræver minimum at du har kablet internet adgang
<lars_t_h> Du skal så muligvis lige genstarte for at den kommer op at køre (den er nede at røre helt nede i linux kernen)
<Ubuntubruger1> men det trådløse net har virket før,, men den er holdt op med er virke,,
<Ubuntubruger1> lige pludseligt
<Ubuntubruger1> fordi at jeg kan se på en indikator på computeren at det trådløse net er slukket
<Ubuntubruger1> normalt lyser den blåt når det er tændt og orange når den er orange,,
<Ubuntubruger1> ups orange når den er slukket, og jeg har ikke tænde den, lige meget hvor mange gange at jeg trykker på tænd klappeb
<lars_t_h> hvad gør en genstart ved dit trådløse
<lars_t_h> bemærk at hvis du får ny software - især libc og linuxpakker, viker ubuntu helt ellerkun delvis - og det går islr galt hvis man bagefter bruger hvile/dvale (egne erfaringer fra forrige uge)
<Ubuntubruger1> det er nok den fejl jeg har lavet
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad kan man gøre for at rette op på fejlen
<lars_t_h> genstart retter normalt op på det
<lars_t_h> det er noget at der bruges 2 versioner software samtidigt
<Ubuntubruger1> du mener vel en normal genstart ik
<lars_t_h> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> det har jeg gjort 1000 gange inden siden, netværket gik i stykker
<Ubuntubruger1> men prøv kig hvad terminal skriver når jeg taster iwconfig
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det lyder som en soft-switch er blevet aktiveret ved en fejl
<Ubuntubruger1> mua@mua-HP-Pavilion-dv2-Notebook-PC:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated              Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:0           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, du er ikke forbundet til noget som helst accesspoint det er helt sikkert
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg kan heller ikke forbinde, for en virker ikke:-D
<lars_t_h> er eth1 (det rådløse) aktiveret oppe i netværksappleten i det øverste panel til højre?
<Ubuntubruger1> der står bare 'ikke tilsluttet'
<lars_t_h> kan du så vælge tilslut?
<Ubuntubruger1> nej
<lars_t_h> ellers må jeg lige finde et billede vikan kigge på af det program
<lars_t_h> kig på http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-floyds.png
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, du må have deaktiveret det
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har ikke rørt ved den.. og jeg kan heller ikke aktivere den
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, prøv at højreklikke på netværksikonet
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<lars_t_h> så kommer der en menu frem hvor du skal være sikker på at der er et hak i
<Ubuntubruger1> der er hak i dem alle 3
<lars_t_h> Aktiver trådløst netværk
<Ubuntubruger1> ja der er hak i den i forevejen
<lars_t_h> Jeg er godt nok tom for ideer lige nu
<lars_t_h> lav et forum indlæg
<Ubuntubruger1> har gjort:D
<Ubuntubruger1> men kan du ikke ud fra system oplysningerne se hvad der er i vejen med den
<lars_t_h> imorgen vil du så blive bedt om at køre noget i terminal
<lars_t_h> der giver adskillige sider på pastebin.com -og det link du får tilbage af kommandoen vil du blive bedt om at paste ind i et nyt indlæg
<lars_t_h> så er der noget mere information at arbejde ud fra
<Ubuntubruger1> oka men jeg har en i forevejen,, :D
<lars_t_h> jeg kigger lige - dit forum brugernavn er?
<Ubuntubruger1> altair2400
<lars_t_h> jeps kan se dig nu
<Ubuntubruger1> hvordan får man system oplysninger frem på terminelen, jeg kan ikke huske koden
<Ubuntubruger1> du ved hvor der kommer sådan en lang liste med alle mulige oplysniger
<kristian-aalborg> sudo lshw
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, jeg skriver lige et indlæg i din tråd
<Ubuntubruger1> ok:D
<lars_t_h> indlæg er færdig - så nogle andre kigge på det - ellers må du vente på at jeg har fået sovet, og er stået op
<Ubuntubruger1> oka tusind tak for hjælpen,,
<Ubuntubruger1> sov godt:D
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-06
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål hvad er brugernavn og adgangskode til ubuntu 10.10 netbook, når man vælger at prøve ubuntu
<jarlen> Der skulle ikke være noget før du installerer
<lars_t_h> jarlen, det er der
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, på den acer one jeg testede det med var der ikke noget
<lars_t_h> kan du ikke lige søge for mig - trådlæs router fra fullrate virker kun p trådet kabell
<MikeDK> det er en bug i liveisoen
<lars_t_h> hvor netbook er tilsluttet med et kort kabel
<MikeDK> ???????????????
<lars_t_h> MikeDk ok
<lars_t_h> kan det passe at det er 'ubuntu' og 'tryubuntu' som passwd?
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Troubles%20with%20a%20LiveCD
<MikeDK> nej
<lars_t_h> mikedk det med bug svarede jeg på
<lars_t_h> takker
<MikeDK> så lidt
<lars_t_h> det virker nader
<lars_t_h> intet brugermnavn og ingen kode giver en authentification failed
<lars_t_h> og der sker ikke nogen timeout efter 15 minutter
<lars_t_h> det er en showstopper af rang
<lars_t_h> :(
<lars_t_h> ubuntu 10.10 - desktopm, 32-bit virker ok - men det er også på en anden maskine
<phillip> hej
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-07
<agger> HUSK, der er møde lige nu i #ubuntu-dk-moede! :-)
<agger> ? Er der ikke nogen, der vil til møde ...?
<agger> ?spørgsmål Er der ikke nogen, der vil til møde ...?
<lars_t_h> agger, ok
<agger> så er det på møde-kanalen, det foregår :-)
<lars_t_h> har joined
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-31
<dmcn> ?spørgsmål min ubuntu-install er holdt op med at poppe min key-manager op, når jeg ssh'er o.l. - har nogen et bud på hvordan jeg får liv i den igen?
<stix> dmcn: kører ssh-agent?
<dmcn> stix, ja
<dmcn> [david@kip] ~ > ps aux |grep ssh-agent
<dmcn> david     2348  0.0  0.0   3348   184 ?        Ss   Oct30   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<dmcn> david     6652  0.0  0.0   3348   200 ?        Ss   Oct30   0:00 ssh-agent
<stix> hvad med keychain?
<dmcn> stix, er det nok at grep'e efter keychain i ps aux? for i så fald, nej
<stix> har du noget lignende "/usr/bin/keychain $HOME/.ssh/id_dsa" i din .bashrc?
<dmcn> stix, nej - og /usr/bin/keychain findes ikke
<stix> okay
<dmcn> for god ordens skyld: indtil det stoppede med at fungere, poppede gnome gui op, når jeg "havde brug for det", that is, uanset om jeg SSH'ede, mountede et drev eller connectede via filezilla
<stix> så er keychain og key-manager nok ikk det samme
<dmcn> og uddybende: det opstod efter jeg eksperimenterede med at smide gnome shell på maskinen - tog det dog aldrig i brug
<dmcn> stix, jeg har følgende kørende
<dmcn> david     2291  0.0  0.1  29192  5932 ?        SLl  Oct30   0:02 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<stix> det kan være du skal disable den så
<[dmp]> er det ikke seahorse-agent der staar for den del
<dmcn> [dmp], jo, det ser sgu sådan ud - men jeg har ikke umiddelbart seahorse-agent, derimod seahorse-daemon?
<[dmp]> dmcn: jeg har en seahorse-daemon som outputter noget kan skal kaste efter en shell.
<[dmp]> dmcn: jeg kan se at min kaereste har en "/usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute gnome-session" process koerende
<dmcn> [dmp], fremragende tip, jeg hev seahorse-plugins ned og fik en seahorse-agent - prøver lige en reboot og ser om det hjælper
<[dmp]> dmcn: oh, vi koerer forresten stadig 10.10, saa det kan vaere det er derfor du ikke har seahorse-agent
<dmcn> [dmp], det gør jeg også ;)
<dmcn> [dmp], og det løste problemet at hive seahorse-plugins ned - nu kører alt som det skal
<[dmp]> dmcn: cool :)
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål findes der en måde hvorpå man kan udskrive en liste hvorpå skrive og kørsel rettighederne ikke er root på et system
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: hvad mener du?
<TLE> liste af filer?
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<nikolaj_basher> ls -ld giver det resultat
<nikolaj_basher> men jeg kan ikke finde ud af at lave det på hele systemet
<nikolaj_basher> ls -ld /*
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, gør det ikke men man brude da kunne trække en liste over alle filer på sytemet
<TLE> -d giver mapper og ikke filer, er det det du vil
<nikolaj_basher> jeg vil lave en liste over alle mapper og filer på hele mit system
<TLE> jeg tror du kan gøre noget med find
<TLE> find / print
<TLE> laver en liste over alle filer på systemet
<TLE> og den har forskellige sorteringsmuligheder, som du kan se i dens man-side
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, tak det ser jeg lige på, manglede lige en lede tråd
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål: 10.04 LTS - Grafikkort ATI Radeon 7200 - to monitorer - monitor #2 disables af x-server ved init
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvilken slag server er mest brug på arbejdspladser er det:LDPA eller er det seperate ser app. mailserver + andre behov?
<jarlen> "Arbejdsplader" er et forholdsvist vidt begreb
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, ja, men der må være noget der er mere praktisk set i forhold til en alm. arbejdsplads. Hvor hver medarbejder skal have en komputer, hvor de skal kunne arbejde sammen, samt evt dele kalender
<nikolaj_basher> ved godt det er lidt abstrakt men vil gerne høre et par bud
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-01
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, hvordan kan man updatere til den nye openoffice når man kører 10.10
<nikolaj_basher> Hvis man har en ny repos og den indeholder en ny version af openoffice, hvordan opgraderes den, i en terminal apt-get install
<nikolaj_basher> ?
<MikeDK> nikolaj_basher: ved ikke om openoffice overhovedet opdateres mere, hvad med at hoppe over til libreoffice i stedet for?
<MikeDK> har du eventuelt ubuntu-tweak installeret? så hiv libreoffice ind derfra
<stix> eller bare download den fra deres hjemmeside?
<nikolaj_basher> MikeDK, men hvordan fungere den når jeg har openoffice installeret.
<MikeDK> libreoffice afinstallere automatisk openoffice når du installere den
<nikolaj_basher> MikeDK, nice, men hvad med min mailclient set iforhold til mails og adresse
<nikolaj_basher> MikeDK, fungere stavekontrollen meget bedre end i openoffice, det var faktisk derfor jeg er træt af det
<MikeDK> burde ikke gøre nogen forskel, du mener med den der email-merge extension?
<nikolaj_basher> nej jeg har jo mails liggende og indkodet mailadresser
<MikeDK> ved faktisk ikke om libreoffice har bedre stavekontrol end openoffice, men eftersom den er blevet mere udviklet på end på openoffice siden libreoffice kom på gaden, så tror jeg den har.
<MikeDK> nikolaj_basher: jamen bruger du openoffice til det da?
<MikeDK> libreoffice har den samme email-merge extension som openoffice, så dit mailprogram burde fungere derunder osse
<nikolaj_basher> MikeDK, tak for åbenbarringen, for det er jo ikke det samme :-) havde jeg glemt
<nikolaj_basher> MikeDK, Tak installere det.
<MikeDK> heh helt iorden
<nikolaj_basher> MikeDK, Har set det før, upgraderede bare for hurtigt ubuntu, så synes ikke det virkede særligt godt, dengang, men tror det kommer til at spille max, når det er på ubuntu 10.10
<TLE> ?spørgsmål er der nogen som har en ide til hvordan man kan udveksle information (system wide) imellem forskellige scripts, uden at bruge filer
<TLE> shell export dur ikke idet det kun gør variablen tilgængelig til nye shells under den nuværende, ikke for alle
<TLE> nærmere bestemt vil jeg gerne kunne logge ind på en server med ssh, skrive en værdi til en variabel, som et script som allerede kører på den server skal have adgang til, og det hele skrive gerne foregå uden HD-aktivitet
<stix> du vil sætte env variabler på flere forskellige servere?
<TLE> stix: både og, jeg vil bare kunne udveksle information mellem forskellig shell-scripts
<stix> og en database eller fil er nogo?
<TLE> jeg ville gerne undgå HD-aktivitet, så det udelukker en fil, en db ville kunne løse det (forudsat at den cacher forespørgsler) med virker som lidt overkill, jeg tænkte at der burde være en nemmere måde
<stix> men at gemme variabler i en fil og scp'e imellem serverne, burde jo ikke belaste noget synderligt
<TLE> det script som skal læse denne ifformation skal gøre det en gang i minuttet det giver alligevel en del read på et år
<TLE> i omegnen af en halv million
<stix> så ville jeg nok bruge nfs
<stix> og stadig gemme variablerne i en fil
<TLE> hvordan hjælper det, cacher nfs-protokollen filer eller hvordan?
<stix> næe men som et alternativ til scp, så er NFS meget hurtigere, da du ikke skal lave SSL handshakes osv
<TLE> ah ja, men jeg kommer stadig ikke uden om alle de HD-reads
<TLE> det slår mig pludelig at den nemmeste måde at løse det på måske er et ramdrive
<stix> du læser kun fra nfs-serverens HD
<[dmp]> TLE: kernen cache'r også filesystemet generelt. Men husk på at der sker jo mange skrivninger til harddisken generelt. Som batches sammen og skrives samtidigt. Om du liger tilføjer lidt data hvert minut, vil jeg ikke tro giver noget synderligt problem. (med mindre det er meget data)
<[dmp]> TLE: tænk bare på logfilerne i /var/log
<TLE> [dmp]: det er såmænd ikke store mængder af data, det er en enkelt epoc tid som skrives <10 gange om dagen og læses en gang i minuttet
<TLE> [dmp]: så du mener altså, at det i virkeligheden sagtens kan være at det slet ikke udløser et HD-read at læse det samme indholde fra den samme fil mange gange idet det bliver cachet af kernen?
<[dmp]> TLE: ja
<TLE> hmmm
<TLE> så er det måske et problem som slet ikke eksisterer
<jon13> -wsearch danish
<jon13> lol
<jon13> at se hvilken kanal man er på :-)
<mote> ?spørgsmål skal man stadigt søge for at der er "ny linje" efter kommandoer og lign. i diverse script og config filer. -som i de gamle dage?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål, nogen som kan hjælpe mig med hvordan man kan logge på sin netbank? jeg har kigget i forummet, men den vejledning som ligger derinde har jeg prøvet og det virkede ikke.
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: har du installeret (suns) java og virker det? Bruger du firefox? Hvilket problem har du, siden det "ikke virker"
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg bruger firefox og der hvor man skal skrive ens login og password kommer ikke frem.
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg tror ikke at jeg har (suns) java. hvad skal jeg skrive for at installere det?
<[dmp]> Du kan finde en pakke i "ubuntu software center" ved navn sun-java6-jre
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: hvis du vil skrive kommandoer skal du have aabnet en terminal og skrive; sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Ubuntubruger7> kunne ikke finde den på software center, men kommandoen prøvede jeg lige og der står: Ingen kandidat-version fundet for sun-java6-jre
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: hvilken version af ubuntu bruger du?
<Ubuntubruger7> 11.10
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: ah, den har jeg ikke installeret endnu, saa jeg ved ikke hvad den hedder der
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<MikeDK> [dmp]: lige en ting, er aptitude installeret pr. default i 11.10?
<MikeDK> ellers er det apt-get og ikke aptitude
<Ubuntubruger7> MikeDK: når jeg prøver apt-get istedet for aptitude, virker det stadig ikke
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7: du skal osse ha icedtea plugin installeret
<MikeDK> aah sludder
<MikeDK> ikke når vi snakker om sun
<MikeDK> 2 sek, kigger lige på det
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7: det du skal gøre er at køre denne kommando så du får de pakker ind du skal bruge
<MikeDK> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<MikeDK> men så er det jo osse at der skal laves det med NemID osse
<MikeDK> og det aner jeg ikke hvordan man laver, for bruger ikke NemID selv overhovedet
<Ubuntubruger7> når jeg har skrevet kommandoen står der: Pakken sun-java6-jre har ingen tilgængelig version, men der refereres til den i en  anden pakke. Det kan betyde at denne pakke blevet overflødiggjort eller  kun kan hentes fra andre kilder  E: Pakken 'sun-java6-jre' har ingen installationskandidat E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken sun-java6-plugin
<MikeDK> og spørger den om du vil installere de ekstra pakker der skal ind så siger du selvfølgelig Ja eller bare j
<Ubuntubruger7> det spørger den ikke om
<MikeDK> aaaah så skal du lige starte indstillinger under opdateringshåndtering
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<[dmp]> MikeDK: aner det ikke - jeg bruger som sagt ikke 11.10
<MikeDK> og under fanen Anden Software skal du sætte Hak i begge canonical linjerne
<MikeDK> [dmp]: gør jeg heller ikke endnu
<Ubuntubruger7> der er hak ud for dem
<MikeDK> okay
<MikeDK> hhhmm
<MikeDK> har du selv sat hak i dem nu, eller var der hak i dem i forvejen?
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har selv sat hak i dem
<MikeDK> okay, så lukker du vinduet og trykker Genindlæs
<MikeDK> eller Reload hvis dit system er på engelsk
<MikeDK> og så fyre du den kommando af igen som jeg skrev til dig før
<MikeDK> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<MikeDK> i terminal
<Ubuntubruger7> hvilket vindue skulle jeg lukke?
<MikeDK> ja software-kilder vinduet
<Ubuntubruger7> der står det samme igen.
<MikeDK> hhm
<MikeDK> underligt
<Ubuntubruger7> ja, det synes jeg også
<MikeDK> prøv lige at skrive sudo apt-get update
<MikeDK> og så fyr den anden kommando af når den har opdateret kilderne
<Ubuntubruger7> desværre hjalp det ikke
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> så ved jeg desværre ikke hvad der kan være galt
<Ubuntubruger7> okay, men tak for at du prøvede at hjælpe.
<MikeDK> var så lidt
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-02
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål nogle af jer der kender en god online bog omkring linux server, ud over ubuntu official server book?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: Hvad mener du med linux server? Det er jo normalt softwaren der goer en computer til en server.. Og der findes jo fx boeger om apache hvis det er den retning du vil gaa i
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], søgte på baggrundsviden om admin server/sikkerhed
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, sikkerhed kan være mere kunst end videnskab, tag social engineering f.eks.
<lars_t_h> og dovenskab - "der sker nok ikke noget"
<lars_t_h> altså menneskelige faktorer
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, men jeg kunne godt tænke mig at lære lidt mere sådan omkring det basis
<lars_t_h> Security through obscurity er endnu en
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: sikkerhed er ofte at kunne saette softwaren rigtigt op og holde den opdateret.. Der er selvf ting som firewall, ids etc, som man kan se paa.. eller ting som http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002167
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: hardening linux / ubuntu, kan du proeve at google
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, prøv at søge på google med teksten
<lars_t_h> server internet security linux
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, [dmp], tak vil nemlig have noget tekst som natlæsning
<nikolaj_basher> og så kan det lige så godt være brugbart
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/hardening_linux .. du kan laese den slags artikler.. og se hvilke tools de omtaler.. og saa evt gaa i dybten med dem
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-03
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål  Er der nogle der kender en editor hvor man kan dele skærmen op i to og arbejde med hver deres fil, men kravet er det skal være GUI
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: gvim (og emacs)
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], super prøver gvim, troede faktisk at emacs var terminal baseret
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, jeg kan kraftigt anbefale Sublime Text 2 - ge-ni-al editor
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, vil lige tjekke den ud
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, den ser super ud, minder lidt om mac gmate, findes programmet i en repos?
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, var sådan en editor jeg søgte, ser ud til at virke rigtig godt
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, jeg har ikke fundet den i et repos, men den popper selv op med opdateringer, når der er nyt
<dmcn> installationen er ret simpel - jeg har bare et dir i mit home-dir, som jeg unzipper til, når der er nye versioner
<dmcn> efter en genstart kører den så nyeste version
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, nice, virker gennemarbejdet, nå vil lige lege med det
<[dmp]> Den ser lidt mere flink ud end gvim :)
<dmcn> jeg har brugt den i nogle måneder, og jeg bliver stadig helt glad, når jeg starter den
<stix> dmcn: det ligner noget windows-halløj?
<stix> nåe der er en beta til linux
<dmcn> yes, og betaen fungerer fremragende
<MikeDK> dmcn: man skal bare lige huske den kun er til evaluering
<MikeDK> men på ubegrænset tid
<dmcn> MikeDK, man kan også købe den til en ret overkommelig pris :)
<MikeDK> dmcn: ka ik lige huske hvor meget den koster, men ja den er ret dejlig
<wangerin> Hej folkens. Hvem er det der har styr på de nye 11.10 skiver som kommer til dk sådan ca nu?
<Ubuntubruger7> godaften :) nogen her der itlfældigvis har fundet ud af hvordan man fjerner gæste sessionen? :)
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål? godaften :) nogen her der itlfældigvis har fundet ud af hvordan man fjerner gæste sessionen? :)
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger7: Der er en pakke som du skal slette. Kan ikke lige huske hvilken ;-) Den er muligvis også afhængig af hvilken ubuntu-version du bruger
<Ubuntubruger7> har den der nye.. 11.10 tror jeg den hedder :b
<Ubuntubruger7> ved du hvor jeg kan finde noget?
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger7: på min 8.04 skal du fjerne gdm-guest-session
<wangerin> dpkg -l *guest*
<wangerin> burde give et ret godt hint ;-)
<wangerin> Jeg har ikke lige en 11.10 ved hånden
<wangerin> sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session
<Ubuntubruger7> sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session
<wangerin> samt en genstart burde gøre tricket
<Ubuntubruger7> hmm... prøver at køre en reboot... har kørt den...
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-04
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål.  Er det enlig besværligt at ændre partition/drev efter man har installeret linux, lad og antage at hele systemet ligge på en hdd, og jeg gerne vil have /var på er seperat hdd?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, har du plads kan du repartionere - det kan du naturligvis kun gøre mens systemet ikke kører, du skal også lave en entry i /etc/fstab - og jeg ved ikke hvornår /var skal indlæses, men som 1. partition efter alle system relaterede partitons er nok et godt gæt
<lars_t_h> der en guide på UCD
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, der er noget om det her https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, Ok, det er fordi jeg lejer med min lille server, og der tænkte jeg det måske kunne blive relevant senere, men kan fornemmer at hvis man kan planlægge den under installationen er det optimalt
<lars_t_h> det er rigtigt
<lars_t_h> og specielt for /var
<lars_t_h> hvis du vil have en web server
<Ubuntubruger5> hey, package manager hvor kan jeg finde den
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, hvilen en af dem?
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg skal installere proftpd
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det var nemlig i den forbindelse, hvis drevet blev for lille :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> så jeg kan styrer min ftp konto
<lars_t_h> der er apt-get,aptitude, Synaptic, Ubuntu Softwarecenter og nogle andre
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, hop ud i en terminal
<lars_t_h> og skriv
<Ubuntubruger5> hehe?
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg tænker mere på, det er svær at styrer kontier derfra?
<Ubuntubruger5> kan jeg bruge programmet efter terminalen P?
<lars_t_h> Hvis jeg gætter rigtig hedder pakken proftpd, og så skal man skrive:
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<lars_t_h> du skal indtaste din kode
<lars_t_h> og så trykke enter tasten
<lars_t_h> du kan ikke rette i kodeord
<lars_t_h> den modtager det selv om den ikke skriver noget når du taster kodeordet
<Ubuntubruger5> okay jeg har nu installeret det
<Ubuntubruger5> men hvor kan jeg administrerer min kontier osv?
<lars_t_h> der er også et grafisk værktøj der hedder synaptiv, men i ubuntu 11.10 er det ikke længere med:
<lars_t_h> det starter du fra terminal således:
<lars_t_h> gksudo synaptic
<lars_t_h> lad være med at lukke terminal til før synaptic er afsluttet
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, jeg finder lige noget på UCD
<Ubuntubruger5> har kørt gksudo
<Ubuntubruger5> så får jeg noget kør op
<Ubuntubruger5> søger jeg efter synaptic så siger den warning i terminal
<lars_t_h> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive siger at du skal rette i en tekstfil
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, der er også http://www.debianadmin.com/proftp-server-web-interfacefrontend-or-gui-tools.html
<lars_t_h> men husk: ikke noget med at downloade software, brug pakke systemet
<lars_t_h> hvilken ubuntu kører du?, Ubuntubruger5
<Ubuntubruger5> den nyeste
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg er lidt forviret nu over hvad jeg skal bruge?
<lars_t_h> og hvad skriver den i den advarsel (=warning)?
<lars_t_h> ok, derfor så
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, Det er UNIX metoden -  der er ret i en tekst fil (konfigurationsfil9 indtil det virker
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad virker sÅ?
<lars_t_h> men der findes såvidt jeg kan se nogle grafiske værktøjer der kan gøre det samme
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, et lille råd, som jeg ikke selv har fulgt altid og stadig glemmer! søg på google læs lidt om det, så bliver man hurtig bedre.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, prøv at installere gproftpd
<Ubuntubruger5> Via terminal
<lars_t_h> og køre den - der er et GNOME program til at konfigurere proftpd
<nikolaj_basher> Derefter brug det her som suplement eller hvis der er noget du ikke forstår i teksterne. men gproftpd er godt mht. GUI
<Ubuntubruger5> okay så jeg kører apt-get install gprofpd
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, "hvad virker så?" du har installeret proftpd ikk, og den kan naturlig vis ikke læse i dit hovede om hvordan den skal virke. Det konfigureres i en tekstfil. Det er meget normalt at bruge tekst filer til konfiguration
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=ftp+server+howto
<Ubuntubruger5> aha
<Ubuntubruger5> kan jeg slette proftpd igen og starte forfra igen?
<lars_t_h> bare følg nikolaj_bashers link det ser godt ud
<nikolaj_basher> apt-get purge proftpd
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, det har du ikke brug for, har du lavet knas i konfigurationsfilen kan du reinstallere med: sudo apt-get --assume-yes --reinstall install proftpd
<lars_t_h> og slette helt med: sudo apt-get purge proftpd
<lars_t_h> hvis du vil bruge noget andet
<Ubuntubruger5> magne tak
<Ubuntubruger5> mange tak
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, du vil altså virkelig lærer noget, ved at læse tutorials eller se dem på youtube, jeg selv mangler meget at lære :-)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher && Ubuntubruger5 jeg har haft linux siden 1999 og jeg har stadig meget at lære - bare et andet plan, Linux er virkeligt et overflødigshorn hvis du vil lære om hvordan en computer virker
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, bliver bare mere og mere glad for det
<lars_t_h> ja det er nemt
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, ja nemt på den måde der er så mange informationer om de ting man gerne vide noget om, svært på den måde at der er så mange muligheder og "hvad skal jeg vælge"
<lars_t_h> præcis
<Ubuntubruger5> hey
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg har fået installeret gadmin-proftpd
<Ubuntubruger5> tog lidt tid men det hele virker nui
<Ubuntubruger5> Men jeg prøver at connecte fra min windows
<Ubuntubruger5> via filezilla
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad er så mit vært navn?
<Ubuntubruger5> serveren kører på mecci.dk lige nu
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger5: saa er det mecci.dk
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, er det din egen server? eller har du lejet en?
<Ubuntubruger5>  min helt egen
<nikolaj_basher> ok, grunden til jeg spørger er fordi der finder software til hosting som gør livet meget letter [dmp] fortalte mig om det og bruger det selv
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvor alt bliver styret?
<nikolaj_basher> når det først er installeret så kører det bare og adminstrationen er så simpel
<Ubuntubruger5> ftp,mysql,php,
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<Ubuntubruger5> ftp users
<Ubuntubruger5> målrette mod et cms
<nikolaj_basher> ligemeget
<Ubuntubruger5> eks hvis jeg ville hoste typo3 ?
<nikolaj_basher> lige meget det spiser alt
<Ubuntubruger5> installering af imagegick- ghostscript osv osv?
<Ubuntubruger5> okay?
<Ubuntubruger5> nice
<nikolaj_basher> det kan godt være du skal rette lidt til hvis det er meget specielt, men WP, og de andre kendte cms ingen problemer
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, finder lige navnet
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, det hedder ispcp, det eneste det ikke kan håndtere er æøå domainer
<Ubuntubruger5> aha
<Ubuntubruger5> kan jeg se det du hoster
<Ubuntubruger5> http://isp-control.net/
<nikolaj_basher> tosek
<Ubuntubruger5> er det denne http://isp-control.net/'¨
<Ubuntubruger5> er du der
<Ubuntubruger5> Nicokolaj er du meget glad for det?
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, ja
<Ubuntubruger5> Hmm
<nikolaj_basher> synes det fungere rigtig godt, samt det er let at installere
<Ubuntubruger5> nice
<Ubuntubruger5> Kan jeg styrer domæner derfra?
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<Ubuntubruger5> altså tilføje flere domæner og hvad med FTP?
<Ubuntubruger5> Og kan jeg rode i php.ini indstilligerne ?
<nikolaj_basher> kan du også det er super smart, først opretter du et domain, så logger du ind med domainet og tilføjer mail og ftp adresser
<nikolaj_basher> ja, men der skal man leje lidt med det, jeg har gjort det så det er langt fra umuligt er ikke super god til php
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, hvis der går lidt mellem mine svar er det fordi jeg arbejder men spørg endelig løs
<Ubuntubruger0> please help connect to email
<Ubuntubruger5> hmm det ser lækkert ud
<Ubuntubruger5> men bare lidt bøvlet at man ikke kan se deres demo online
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg kan ikke forbinde til min email
<nikolaj_basher> til din mail?
<nikolaj_basher> altså mail server?
<Ubuntubruger0> den siger at brugernavn eller password ikke er rigtigt, og det er ikke tilfældet
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-05
<sorenb> ?Er der nogen her som kan få dr.dk/nu til at virker i 11.10
<nikolaj_basher> Fandt lige ud af man simpelthen ikke kan installere libreoffice 3.4 i ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-06
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, jeg skal have installeret en masse pakker der er i et bibliotek, jeg har prøver med dpkg -R -i /MAPPENAVN men den brokker sig over manglende afhængige pakker selvom de er i den mappe, er der en anden måde dette kan gøres?
<mads> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen hjemme i dag? Kunne godt tænke mig lidt hjælp til at finde ud af hvilken grafik driver jeg bruger.
<mads> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen hjemme i dag? Kunne godt tænke mig lidt hjælp til at finde ud af hvilken grafik driver jeg bruger.
<[dmp]> mads: Ja.. I din /var/log/Xorg.0.log kan du se en masse teknisk detaljer om hvad X bruger af drivers til grafik og alt muligt andet
<mads> Jeg har en ny E-450 den er ikke understøttet ordenligt endnu. så jeg bøvler lidt.
<mads> den nye catalyst virker. nmen unity mangler alle de cool ting. kører jeg så 2D
<mads> jeg har fjernet den igen, hvilke driver bruger jeg så. pr default i oneiric?
<[dmp]> mads: Dunno. Den proever jo at finde den bedst passende driver.. Se i Xorg loggen
<mads> hvad skal jeg kikke efter?
<mads> når  unity mangler alle de cool ting og transperency  kører jeg så 2D
<[dmp]> foelgende kommando burde fortaelle dig om du har 3d accelleration eller ej;  glxinfo|grep "direct rendering"
<[dmp]> hvordan unity skal saettes op, ved jeg ikke noget om, mads
<mads> ok thk. jeg kaster mig ud i det.
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lige installeret 11.10 og skal have skærmdriver installeret. Jeg får "Beklager, installation af denne driver mislykkedes.  Se venligst logfilen for detaljer: /var/log/jockey.log
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg får heller ikke lov til at installere java. Det ser ud som om der mangler nogle tilladelser
<pixiarvai> hvordan prøver du at installere Java ?
<Ubuntubruger5> Via ububtu softwarecenter
<pixiarvai> og hvad står der evt. inde i filsystem/var/log/jockey.log
<pixiarvai> min er blank (men jeg har heller ikke et problem)
<TLE> pixiarvai: gad vide om det er en ting med de danske arkiver, som der har været problemer med før, eller om de har fået dem fikset
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er en meget stor tekstfil som jeg ikke forstår en "skid" af. Alt for stor til at kopiere her
<pixiarvai> ok ....... smid den op på http://paste.ubuntu.com/ og smid linket her
<pixiarvai> TLE, skal man stadigt aktivere ”Canonical-partnere” for at hente Java ?
<TLE> pixiarvai: det ved jeg ikke
<pixiarvai> tror kun det er Suns man skal det med .. icedtea burde kunne hentes uden
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5, tryk ctrl+alt+t og kør denne kommando : sudo apt-get install -y icedtea6-plugin
<Ubuntubruger5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729914/  Det er Sun java jeg har forsøgt mig med.
<pixiarvai> har du været inde og aktivere softwarekilden ?
<Ubuntubruger5> Alt jeg har kunne aktivere i softwarekilder er aktiveret
<pixiarvai> hvad siger den til kommandoen
<Ubuntubruger5> icetea java har ikke virket i tidligere versioner. Programmet har krævet sun java
<pixiarvai> jeg finder lige en af de "hårde" kommandoer frem, det må kunne virke
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#13 (kør nr2 der er om java)
<pixiarvai> kort sagt rydder den alle tidligere Javaudgaver (incl evt rester som ikke virker) og installere sun
<Ubuntubruger5> E: Pakken 'flashplugin-nonfree' har ingen installationskandidat
<pixiarvai> øøø ... flash er i kommando nr 1
<Ubuntubruger5> Undskyld. Her er det hele den skriver i terminalen!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/729926/
<pixiarvai> du kørte også den anden kommando, den du har kørt er til flash, nr 2 til java
<Ubuntubruger5> Ok - prøver den. Har altså lidt svørt med at manøvrere i dette nye userinterface
<pixiarvai> ctrl+alt+t er nok også den nemmeste vej til terminalen
<pixiarvai> i Unity burde det være nok at skrive "ter" i søgefeltet
<Ubuntubruger5> uffe@Asus-K93SV:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge icedtea-6-jre-cacao icedtea6-plugin openjdk-6-dbg openjdk-6-demo openjdk-6-doc openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib openjdk-6-source sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-alternatives --config java 
<Ubuntubruger5> Læser tilstandsoplysninger... Færdig Virtuelle pakker som 'sun-java6-jdk' kan ikke fjernes Virtuelle pakker som 'sun-java6-fonts' kan ikke fjernes Virtuelle pakker som 'sun-java6-jre' kan ikke fjernes E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken sun-java6-bin E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken sun-java6-plugin uffe@Asus-K93SV:~$
<pixiarvai> hmmm .. under opdateringshåndtering>indstillinger>softwarekilder>ubuntu software kan du se hvilken server du henter fra (Hent fra:) . hvad står den til pt ?
<Ubuntubruger5> Server fra danmark
<pixiarvai> prøv at skift den til "Hovedserver"
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke om det hjælper, men der har været lidt problemer med det danske filspejl denne gang. (det skader i hvert fald ikke at prøve det)
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg får samme svar selvom den er sat til hovedserver
<pixiarvai> jeg er lidt løbet tør for ideer nu
<Ubuntubruger5> Det ser ud til at det hjalp på grafik driver problemet
<pixiarvai> ok :)
<Ubuntubruger5> prøver lige den der java tiing en gang til
<Ubuntubruger5> nahh - det dur stadig ikke
<pixiarvai> anyway ... det er da fint at grafikken virker nu, java burde komme til at virke
<pixiarvai> hvad sker der via softwarecenter (sun java), nu da du har skiftet server
<Ubuntubruger5> Det ser ud som om det installerer nu
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, var det dig der ville sætte en server op?
<Ubuntubruger5> Nej - jeg har besværd nok ;)  Ellers tak
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, ok
<Ubuntubruger5> Findes der en god, kort indføring i det nye interface i ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål  Findes der en god, kort indføring i det nye interface i ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger5> Når der i en vejledning står "Efter installering kan det findes i Programmer->Tilbehør->Compiz-switch og man kan med et enkelt klik slå de avancerede opsætninger fra." aner jeg ikke hvor jeg skal kigge
<andlo>            Ubuntubruger5 det er fordi vejledningen er til tidligere udgaver af Ubuntu. I Unity, som er den nye brugerflade, der er der ikke samme menuer. brug søgefeltet i Unity og søg på Compiz, s finder du det måske.
<Ubuntubruger5> Kan man få den "gamle" brugerflade tilbage ?
<andlo>  Ubuntubruger5 uhhh - kan ikke huske - Måske ved login, kan du på tandhjulet vælge Gnome-fallback, men jeg er i tvivl med den nyeste Ubuntu.
<[dmp]> jeg tror den hedder "Ubuntu Classic"
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, den hedder ubuntu classic
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger5, jeg har selvbrugt den version, men var ikke rigtig til freds, så er gået tilbage til 10.10 hvilket dækker mine behov perfekt, hvis du mærker for meget bøvl, vil jeg foreslå at gøre det samme
<Blfriis> Der findes også det der hedder ZorinOS  det har også det gamle gnome look
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg havde tidligere idag problemer med at installere en grafikdriver. Efter et par knæbøjninger lykkedes det ved at ændre til hovedserver i softwarekilder.
<Ubuntubruger4> ?Spørgsmål Når jeg nu skal køre et program leveret med driveren, får jeg "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger4, og har du gjort det?
<nikolaj_basher> inden er det en godt ide af tage backup af din xopsætning
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg forstår ikke hvad jeg skal gøre
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger4, ok 2 sek
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger4,  du skal køre sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nikolaj_basher> men vent lige med at gøre det
<nikolaj_basher> for inden da er det altid en god ide at tage en backup af config filen
<nikolaj_basher> så hvis der går noget galt kan du kopiere den tilbage
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger4, skal bare finde hvor den gemmer sig
<Ubuntubruger4> Det har jeg styr på ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> ./etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ubuntubruger4> tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger4> Den der er ser ud til at være kreeret af nvidia
<nikolaj_basher> Der burde den det gjorde min bare ikke hmm
<Ubuntubruger4> Der er også en xorg.conf.backup der kun indeholder 4 linjer med "Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Default Device" 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection"
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger4, du kan køre: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/DITMAPPE
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger4, du kan køre: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /home/DITMAPPE
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger4, du kan køre: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nikolaj_basher> og så kommer den måske med nogle spørgsmål som du besvare og så skulle den driver være sat op
<Ubuntubruger4> Der kommer ingen spørgsmål, andet end passwd og så skriver den "Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Ubuntubruger4> Mne det virker stadig ikke
<Ubuntubruger4> Samme fejl som før
<Ubuntubruger4> Skal jeg genstarte ??
<Ubuntubruger4> "............... and restart the X server"
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-30
<otv> ?spørgsmål : Mit system er LinuxMint, vist nok en afart af Ubuntu. Hvilken printerdriver skal jeg bruge, rpm eller deb ?
<MikeDK> .deb
<otv> tak, jeg prøver med den
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-31
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål: jeg har en samba server, hvorpå jeg har sat "user" som "security", men jeg kan ikke logge ind fra min windows maskine, selvom brugeren er tilføjet til drevet, hvad gør jeg galt ??
<Ubuntubruger1> det skal lige siges, at brugeren har samme brugernavn og password på både windows og ubuntu server
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-03
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej. (Det er ca. 100 år siden, jeg har brugt irc.) Jeg har en gammel Toshiba SSA20-S103, som jeg tænkte kunne genopstå som en lille server til back-up (Time Machine) og måske noget iTunes og XBMC server. Har det gang på jorden? Ved nogen hvilken Ubuntu-version, man skal satse på? Eller skal man prøve en helt anden distro?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hov, der var et S for meget i SA20-S103
<jarlen> Jeg er ikke sikker på du får iTunes til at køre under Linux
<jarlen> ikke at jeg forstår hvorfor nogen ville køre iTunes :P
<Ubuntubruger0> Hmm... sikkert ikke. Jeg synes, at jeg har læst på LifeHacker, at man kunne, men iTunes er nu også mindre vigtigt.
<Ubuntubruger0> Men har du nogen idé om hvad sådan en gammel fyr kan klare? Den har af en eller anden underlig grund svært ved at køre XP (som fulgte med). Den har en P4 2.8 GHz og vist nok kun 512 MB Ram
<Ubuntubruger0> Men som server skal den jo ikke lave vildt meget GUI, så jeg tænkte, at det kunne lade sig gøre?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål Ingen forslag til en passende version af Ubunto til en server på en gammel Toshiba SA20-S103 med en P4 2.8 GHz og 512 MB RAM?
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej er da nogle har lige et hurtigt spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg skal installere en ubuntu server hvilken skal jeg vælge 64-bit eller 32 spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-28
<leif_> hey
<christian_arvai> Husk at der er møde i aften kl 20 på #ubuntu-dk-moede
<cgt> christian_arvai: tak for påmindelsen
<nickoe> cgt: hvad møder i om?
<nickoe> ... for
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-29
<cgt> nickoe: Det var det danske LoCo-teams IRC-møde.
<cgt> Jeg har ikke før deltaget, så jeg hoppede blot ind og kiggede.
<nickoe> ok
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-31
<danielsp> Aften
<cgtdk> godaften
<danielsp> Hvad laver i?
<cgtdk> skriver denne besked
<danielsp> Haha! Godt svar alligevel :)
<cgtdk> verden mangler passiv-aggressivitet
<danielsp> Hvad vil det sige?
<cgtdk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive-aggressive_behavior
<danielsp> Nå sådan :D
<danielsp> Er Unity blevet noget værd på Ubuntu? - Det er for lang tid siden, jeg har prøvet Ubuntu Desktop :)
<cgtdk> Jeg bryder mig ikke om Unity, men det er angiveligt mindre hæsligt nu
<cgtdk> selv foretrækker jeg i3
<danielsp> Okay, tænkte jeg nok :)
<danielsp> i3?
<cgtdk> en tiling window manager
<cgtdk> bare en window manager, ikke et fuldt desktop environment
<danielsp> GNOME 3?
<cgtdk> nej
<cgtdk> ved du hvad en window manager er?
<danielsp> Nå okay.. Tror ikke jeg kender den så
<danielsp> Ja :)
<cgtdk> http://i3wm.org
<cgtdk> ganske udmærket wm
<danielsp> WMice, fluxbox osv
<cgtdk> ja
<danielsp> Men kender ikke i3
<cgtdk> kender ikke wmice, men sikkert
<danielsp> Den er udemærket, men fortrækker at bruge et DE
<cgtdk> jeg foretrækker Xfce blandt DE'er
<danielsp> Den er også nice. Den er så god at lave om på :)
<danielsp> Personliggøre
<danielsp> Hvor længe har du brugt Ubuntu? :)
<cgtdk> siden 9.04 vist nok
<danielsp> Okay :)'
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-01
<leif_> morgen
<leif_> morgen Futte
<leif_> :)
<leif_> hej
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-02
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Jeg har glemt min login kode, og jeg kan ikke komme ind på min bruger, jeg prøvede at bruge en guid, men den virkede ikke, måske fordi ubuntu er installeret på dansk og guiden var for det engelske system.. jeg er inde i root, hvad gør jeg så nu??
<Ubuntubruger2> w
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-27
<pinnerup> jarlen: Tak. Jeg håber, at det retter sig af sig selv, så.
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål hvad skal man vælge for en af de forskellige ubuntu udgaver?
<stix> Hvad skal du bruge - et desktop miljø?
<Ubuntubruger9> ja
<stix> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<stix> så tager du bare den der
<Ubuntubruger9> ok tak
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål hvordan får jeg netværket til at virke igen? jeg har installeret Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS og det virkede til at starte med, men efter en opdatering virker det ikke mere
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-28
<lars_t_h> Husk at der er møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede idag kl 20.00
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-29
<Ubuntubruger4> ?Spørgsmål jeg ville hør eom jeg måske må stjæle et par mintter af jeres tid ? jeg har prøvet på at sætte ssl op på min apache server men jeg kan ikke få det til at fungere..
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-31
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvordan får jeg fat i en cd - min computer er gået i sort og der er rod i Windows styresystemet. Nu vil jeg god prøve ubuntu- kan cd bare stoppes i drev og så pyt med det ubrugelige windows 7 styresystem
<Ubuntubruger2> skal man formatere pc'en helt og fjerne Windows før man installere Ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Skal man afinstallere (evt formatere) sin pc, før Ubuntu installeres?
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål hvordan udvider jeg home mappen?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, du bruger gparted programmet. (Husk at lave backup af dine data først)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-26
<Ubuntubruger1> hello there
<Ubuntubruger1> I need to install English ubuntu but wth Danish keyboard
<Ubuntubruger1> But seems there are problems
<Ubuntubruger1> Anybody here ?
<Ubuntubruger1> :-(
<pinnerup> Doesn't seem like it right now.
<pinnerup> I don't know if I can help.
<pinnerup> What are the problems?
<Ubuntubruger1> Sorry 4 delay
<Ubuntubruger1> I was installing English Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> but seemed I could not install Danish keyboard and time format
<Ubuntubruger1> Is that possible or I did something wrong ?
<Ubuntubruger1> I am talking about Ubuntu server and not desktop
<Ubuntubruger1> I do appreciate if someboday can tell me if it is possible or not
<pinnerup> Ah, I don't know about server.
<pinnerup> I'm using Ubuntu desktop, and I've always used it with English interface, but with Danish keyboard and regional standards.
<pinnerup> Ubuntubruger1: Does the server version not have a graphical interface?
<Ubuntubruger1> Sadly I did not reach that far
<pinnerup> Ubuntubruger1: Ok, so you're working in a shell, right?
<Ubuntubruger1> The server I had been given had no harddisk
<Ubuntubruger1> but
<Ubuntubruger1> if desktop works with Danish keyboard, I expect server works as well
<Ubuntubruger1> I am on the way to buy 2 harddisks for RAID and install that tomorrow
<Ubuntubruger1> Thank you so much for the hint
<pinnerup> Ubuntubruger1: Have you tried running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Ubuntubruger1> No yet ... I try tomorrow
<Ubuntubruger1> Thanks a lt.
<Ubuntubruger1> Thanks a lot.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-27
<lars_bauer> jeg har købt en asus vivopc. Jeg vil gerne lægge ubuntu på den. Den skal køre som server for en mindre site. Hvilken ubuntu skal jeg bruge ? og hvordan installerer jeg den ?
<sbc> lars_bauer, Jeg ville nok tage den nyeste, 15.10.
<sbc> Når 16.04 LTS udkommer kan du altid blive på den, i stedet for at opdatere hvert ½ år. Men at tage 14.04 LTS virker næste dumt når næste LTS er så tæt på.
<sbc> lars_bauer, Denne sider anbefaler at slå wlan fra i Bios under install:
<sbc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/510076/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-an-asus-vivopc-vm60
<sbc> (SElvom det er en gammel spørgmsål)
<lars_bauer> Takker jeg går straks igang :o)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-28
<Ubuntubruger3> test
<Ubuntubruger3> Nå er er så gang i en chat her .....
<Ubuntubruger3> ..... eller er listen af bruger folk som bare ikke har fået logget af i december 1999
<jarlen_> Det ligner lidt en slags chat
<Ubuntubruger3> ja men man skal ikke skue hunden på hårene vel :-)
<Ubuntubruger3> er det så dig der er den ultimative Ubuntu guro her ?
<Ubuntubruger9> help
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-29
<mlky> hej, jeg ved ikke helt om det er det rigtige sted at spørge, men jeg har et problem jeg ikke kan løse ved at google, når jeg overtager en X lavet med tightvnc og skriver med tastaturet, så er det de forkerte bogstaver den skriver. Jeg har forsøgt at skifte layout, men ved ikke om jeg fik gjort det rigtigt, det har i hvert fald ikke hjulpet. Hvordan får jeg den til at skrive de rigtige bogstaver?
<mlky> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-30
<mlky> nvm
<mlky> det er kun i 1 program den gør det
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-01
<Ubuntubruger9> hej Ubuntu-dk jeg har installeret ubuntu for første gang i går og her i dag har jeg opdateret mine grafik drivers via amd, og nu lopper den hver gang jeg skal logge på
<Ubuntubruger9> Har prøvet at ændre driverne i terminalen
<Zarus> hej
<Zarus> Hallo I recently installed the newest drivers from ati and now my ubuntu distro i looping @loging, I tried change from lightDM to gmd see if that helped it dint only when darkscreen on bootup, triede remove drivers and install xserver-xorg-ati drivers but i get broken packages
#ubuntu-dk 2016-11-04
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg prøver at tilmelde mig ubuntudanmark.dk. Men det er åbenbart ikke sådan lige til :-/
<Ubuntubruger8> Altså jeg prøver at tilmelde mig http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/...
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har modtaget en mail og klikket på aktiveringslinket i den.
<Ubuntubruger8> Men jeg kan ikke logge ind.
<Ubuntubruger8> Altså jeg får ikke lov til at logge ind.
<Ubuntubruger8> Anyone?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-11-05
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger5> Ang. login på http://ubuntudanmark.dk
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg prøver at logge ind, men får ikke lov, da "Angivne emailadresse/brugernavn kunne ikke findes."
<Ubuntubruger5> Men hvis jeg prøver at tilmelde mig med den givne e-mail får jeg at vide at "Den indtastede emailadresse er allerede i brug."
<Ubuntubruger5> Så jeg synes at jeg sidder lidt fast... og kunne godt bruge noget hjælp.
